

Is Stumbleupon referring more traffic than Facebook? - jivejones
http://www.allfacebook.com/is-stumbleupon-referring-more-traffic-than-facebook-2011-07

======
another
But what sort of traffic?

See, e.g., Arvind's comments on StumbleUpon visitors:

<http://arvindn.livejournal.com/133249.html>

To quote the takeaway, "most of the traffic generated by StumbleUpon users to
any given site is going to be low quality because the dopamine junkies make
100x more clicks".

~~~
phirephly
As far as I can tell, SU traffic is almost useless. I may get 1,000x as hits
from SU, but I derive more value from some hole-in-the-wall site writing about
me and sending 20 people.

------
thesethings
Sincere request: Can somebody explain the dynamics of how Stumbleupon is so
popular? I don't know anybody who uses it. I am friends with alpha-geeks,
teenagers, senior citizens, native Spanish-speakers in Mexico, etc. Barely
anybody I know uses it.

I had a StumbleUpon account before Twitter, before StumbleUpon was a URL
shortener, etc. I used it a _little,_ but people didn't seem thaaaat into it.
There must be some pocket of main use-case there. Is it mostly the URL
shortener that even non-S.U. users bounce around in when directed to a su.pr
URL?

I'd love to understand this.

(Also, as somebody else pointed out, S.U. traffic is pretty low-quality. Just
peep your Google Analytics, and those sessions are quite short compared to
Twitter/FB/Tumblr referrers. At least on my sites.)

~~~
webwright
I think it's less popular than these stats might indicate.

1 Facebook user might click on 1 or 2 links per day.

1 SU user "stumbles" dozens or hundreds of times in a session.

A stumble nets a pageview, but obviously has considerably less value (no
intent baked into the click).

~~~
sudont
Quote from a friend who stumbles: "oh yeah. totally. i hit 100 pages and maybe
read 5 of them"

It's like a youtube party, but with a little fast-forward button:
<http://xkcd.com/920/>

------
endlessvoid94
My site ThatHigh.com consistently gets a ton of traffic from SU, in
disproportionate amounts. I'm fascinated by how massively successful that
service is. The traffic has been steady for over a YEAR now. And it shows no
signs of stopping.

And yet I know so little about it. I know they have something like 10M active
users, which seems really high.

------
oldstrangers
My facebook traffic is starting to pick up, but it's still no where near
StumbleUpon.

Compare: <http://i.imgur.com/oY03q.png>

It's been like this since 2008.

~~~
travisp
What is the quality of the visits like? When you factor in time on site, pages
viewed, bounce rate, etc. is stumbleupon still providing better traffic? It
might be, but the answer isn't obvious to me without knowing this type of
data.

~~~
oldstrangers
Depends what you're looking for. If you're being paid by CPM, then yeah,
they're great visits. If you're looking for conversions, then probably not.

